# Cops on the Slopes



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

While it would certainly be a bummer if they confiscated your stash, it sounds like most of the things they're looking for are not 'victimless'. I'm not gonna point any fingers, but generally the people who complain the most about police presence are the ones who stand to benefit the most from lack of it. Assuming the cops aren't being dicks, of course.


----------



## OneManSteezKr3w (Oct 8, 2010)

I could just picture getting on a lift with a cop, it would be so akward


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Donutz said:


> While it would certainly be a bummer if they confiscated your stash, it sounds like most of the things they're looking for are not 'victimless'. I'm not gonna point any fingers, but generally the people who complain the most about police presence are the ones who stand to benefit the most from lack of it. Assuming the cops aren't being dicks, of course.


Some guy left this comment on the newspaper article and I agree with it.

"Thugs with guns ski free? Because their is so much crime on the ski hills?
The ski thefts they mentioned happened at the bottom of the hill why don't they hire a friendly person to keep an eye on things and give people directions and help?
Seems like another business that has such a big customer base they can mistreat them and still have plenty of revenue.

Welcome to the Vail Corporation."


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Meh. You don't like it, buy your own mountain.


"Thugs with guns" Is that quote from a retarded 15 year old? or a convict?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, because the thugs with guns are on the mountain, the thugs without guns have to behave themselves...


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Donutz said:


> While it would certainly be a bummer if they confiscated your stash, it sounds like most of the things they're looking for are not 'victimless'. I'm not gonna point any fingers, but generally the people who complain the most about police presence are the ones who stand to benefit the most from lack of it. Assuming the cops aren't being dicks, of course.


Personally, I do not believe armed police officers should be the first line of defense, or a constant presence, at any private recreational facility. It sounds to me like Vail is simply too cheap to engage the necessary manpower to keep its problems under control. If equipment theft is a problem, hire security guards to keep an eye on the base areas. Or provide a free, outdoor ski check area. If misconduct on the slopes is a problem, increase the size of the ski patrol and be firm about ejecting troublemakers and/or revoking their resort privileges. Call the police only when force or the threat of force is truly necessary to quell a disturbance. Having police scan passes in lift lines is a waste of law enforcement time and another unnecessary and unpleasant incursion of state coercive authority into everyday life.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I was sitting in a parked car late night a week ago when a cop came to do his usual rounds... we spent 15 minutes talking about snowboarding and the GoPro. He doesn't ride but was very interested and forgot why he came to check up on me in the first place haha

I regret not inviting him out


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

JoeR said:


> Personally, I do not believe armed police officers should be the first line of defense, or a constant presence, at any private recreational facility. It sounds to me like Vail is simply too cheap to engage the necessary manpower to keep its problems under control. If equipment theft is a problem, hire security guards to keep an eye on the base areas. Or provide a free, outdoor ski check area. If misconduct on the slopes is a problem, increase the size of the ski patrol and be firm about ejecting troublemakers and/or revoking their resort privileges. Call the police only when force or the threat of force is truly necessary to quell a disturbance. Having police scan passes in lift lines is a waste of law enforcement time and another unnecessary and unpleasant incursion of state coercive authority into everyday life.


Can't disagree with that. As long as the private security was answerable for their actions -- sometimes private security is nastier than law enforcement, since they sometimes include failed cops and people who couldn't pass the psych and so forth.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

One of my best friends is a cop. I love the guy and firmly believe he would do the right thing in any given situation. 

I don't know these guys. They have a lot more power than just a simple ski patroller (who can still take your pass and kick you off the mountain). What if some friends and I are messing around, maybe cursing a little too loudly and we get summoned for disturbing the peace or something along those lines because a cop had a bad day/run? This concerns me. 

Also, I'm a little concerned about skiing with guns... I realize that the safety mechanisms are pretty good nowadays, but there's still a chance of a misfire if someone falls, no? :dunno:

Overall, I suppose it won't make such a huge difference that I'll notice much besides the occasional badge, I just really don't like the idea that we need to have law enforcement on the hills/mountains. It used to be that no one really worried about the symptoms they're there to address.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> I was sitting in a parked car late night a week ago when a cop came to do his usual rounds... we spent 15 minutes talking about snowboarding and the GoPro. He doesn't ride but was very interested and forgot why he came to check up on me in the first place haha
> 
> I regret not inviting him out


Back at the beginning of the season, we were booting it along the freeway heading for Seymour (wife driving) and we got caught in a radar trap. When the cop came to the window, my wife rolled it down and said something like "Yeah, I know. I was speeding. I'm an asshole. I deserve it." You could see that the cop didn't expect that -- he'd probably been dealing with self-righteous rationalization and blustering threats or surliness all morning. They ended up having a short quite pleasant conversation. We got a ticket (couldnt' really avoid it), but it was the minimum he could give us, barely a slap on the wrist, given our speed.

The point is, cops are people, and most of them are just trying to do the job they've been given. I _know_ there are tin hitlers out there (seen it on the news enough times), but that just means the selection process has to be tightened up.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Back at the beginning of the season, we were booting it along the freeway heading for Seymour (wife driving) and we got caught in a radar trap. When the cop came to the window, my wife rolled it down and said something like "Yeah, I know. I was speeding. I'm an asshole. I deserve it." You could see that the cop didn't expect that -- he'd probably been dealing with self-righteous rationalization and blustering threats or surliness all morning. They ended up having a short quite pleasant conversation. We got a ticket (couldnt' really avoid it), but it was the minimum he could give us, barely a slap on the wrist, given our speed.
> 
> The point is, cops are people, and most of them are just trying to do the job they've been given. I _know_ there are tin hitlers out there (seen it on the news enough times), but that just means the selection process has to be tightened up.


:laugh: thats a good line, I'll have to borrow it... I heard the voice of Hunter S. Thompson (Depp) as I read that 

But yes, it is true what you say


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

seems to me more of a PR stunt than anything, for both parties. Also as a deterrent, not to dish out punishments. I can't tell you how many times I've seen an argument between a guy and ski patrol go on for 10 minutes+, similarly I've seen arguments between two people in a parking lot and as soon as a cruiser rolls along both guys stop being assholes and walk away, Point being that law enforcement action isn't necessary just the presence acts as a deterrent to the middle age loser picking on 12 year old kids. The officers for the most part are normal guys and don't enjoy ruining lives. Overall it seems a little overkill but a good way for the kids to see them in a positive light not just what they see on the 5 o'clock news. I may be a little biased though as the majority of my family works in law enforcment.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

seems like anyone who would complain about a cop being around is only looking to get in trouble or be the douchebag of the mountain.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I can just see some cop going on a power trip. I honestly think it isn't necessary. I think the cops should stay in the city where all the crimes are happening. If property theft is a problem why don;t they just hire security to watch over the equipment. I would just love to spray one of them on the hill and see what they do. :laugh:


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

honestly i bet more ski patrol go on power trips b ecause they think they have more authority than they actually do.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

little devil said:


> Meh. You don't like it, buy your own mountain.


:laugh: Apparently disagreeing with any of the rules or policies is streng verboten. lol


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

I just don't see the need for armed police officers skiing on the hills. It's complete overkill. Ski Patrol does a fine job handling things at every mtn I've ever been to.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> seems like anyone who would complain about a cop being around is only looking to get in trouble or be the douchebag of the mountain.


That's a frivolous argument -- unworthy of an adult.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

You obviously have a problem with authority. Either because you're a trouble maker, or because you yourself are power hungry. Either way, it wont change the fact that they are there and they will arrest people that dont abide by the law. Since i do abide by the law, i have no concerns with them being on the mountain. Unworthy of an adult? Son, i can gaurentee that i am either older than you, or have a better education than you. Possibly both.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> You obviously have a problem with authority. Either because you're a trouble maker, or because you yourself are power hungry. Either way, it wont change the fact that they are there and they will arrest people that dont abide by the law. Since i do abide by the law, i have no concerns with them being on the mountain. Unworthy of an adult? Son, i can gaurentee that i am either older than you, or have a better education than you. Possibly both.


good for you! want a cookie?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

OneManSteezKr3w said:


> I could just picture getting on a lift with a cop, it would be so akward


Why the hell would it be awkward just getting on the lift with one? That's one of the dumbest thing I've read on these forums to date. "Oh god I'm sitting down next to a cop, I'm doomed". Unless you're currently holding a joint or reek like alcohol you have nothing to worry about, for all you know some of the strangers on the lift dressed in plain clothes may have been off duty cops.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> good for you! want a cookie?


im actually eating one right now. Homemade oatmeal fudge cookie! i love christmas time.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

Deviant said:


> Why the hell would it be awkward just getting on the lift with one? That's one of the dumbest thing I've read on these forums to date. "Oh god I'm sitting down next to a cop, I'm doomed". Unless you're currently holding a joint or reek like alcohol you have nothing to worry about, for all you know some of the strangers on the lift dressed in plain clothes may have been off duty cops.


completely agreed if you have nothing to hide you have no reason to be scared


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> good for you! want a cookie?


Chocolate CHIP?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> im actually eating one right now. Homemade oatmeal fudge cookie! i love christmas time.


I have eaten WAY the hell too much of everything! Now I HAVE to go snowboarding to exercise. (moan...)


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

bostonboarder said:


> completely agreed if you have nothing to hide you have no reason to be scared


Big Brother is Watching... but no reason to be scared. 

I think it's a legitimate concern to wonder how this will change the environment at resorts. Do I think this will result in power mad cops arresting individuals? Other than rare, unusual cases, no. I do think it's a poor reflection on the relationship between the resorts and their patrons if cops are thought to be needed on the slopes.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> You obviously have a problem with authority. Either because you're a trouble maker, or because you yourself are power hungry. Either way, it wont change the fact that they are there and they will arrest people that dont abide by the law. Since i do abide by the law, i have no concerns with them being on the mountain. Unworthy of an adult?


Yes, quite unworthy. Mature people understand that there are differences between principles and personal circumstances. They also know how to support or oppose a governmental or corporate practice without resorting to puerile ad hominem attacks, such as sneering that anyone who disagrees must desire to be a "douchebag." There are good reasons to oppose an intrusive police presence without being a "trouble maker" (did you really write that?). There are good reasons to oppose the erosion of privacy without having something to hide. Saying that someone has a "problem with authority" is a content-free, completely vacuous line of attack, especially on a forum in which you have no idea whom you are addressing.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> Unworthy of an adult? Son, i can gaurentee that i am either older than you, or have a better education than you. Possibly both.


According to his introductory post he is only 24.

And interestingly enough, almost all comments posted on The Denver Post's website are overwhelmingly against the police presence on the slopes. Seems to be almost the opposite on this forum. Hmm. :dunno: I noticed that most of the people that chimed in were from elsewhere in the country or Canada. Perhaps Coloradans feel differently about this.

I don't think this is a new thing though. I heard a few kids at Keystone talking about ski-cops patrolling there last year. Seems like they were pretty cool and didn't bother anyone really except kids skiing into wooded areas to smoke some of the devil's lettuce. :laugh:


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

AcroPhile said:


> According to his introductory post he is only 24.


The guy insisting he is older and better-educated than I is 24? :laugh:



> And interestingly enough, almost all comments posted on The Denver Post's website are overwhelmingly against the police presence on the slopes. Seems to be almost the opposite on this forum. Hmm. :dunno: I noticed that most of the people that chimed in were from elsewhere in the country or Canada. Perhaps Coloradans feel differently about this.


It's easier to adopt a get-tough attitude when it applies to someone else. Sure, put the hammer down on those _other_ resorts and keep the rabble in line. But when it's announced that people with guns will be on the slopes with _you_, the impact is more immediate. I'm not surprised that the locals actually affected by the Vail policy tend not to like it.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Next they'll be plowing around on snowbikes....fuck the police


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

JoeR said:


> Yes, quite unworthy. Mature people understand that there are differences between principles and personal circumstances. They also know how to support or oppose a governmental or corporate practice without resorting to puerile ad hominem attacks, such as sneering that anyone who disagrees must desire to be a "douchebag." There are good reasons to oppose an intrusive police presence without being a "trouble maker" (did you really write that?). There are good reasons to oppose the erosion of privacy without having something to hide. Saying that someone has a "problem with authority" is a content-free, completely vacuous line of attack, especially on a forum in which you have no idea whom you are addressing.


I can use big words too. You arent impressing anyone. I would rather have the police there than need them and they arent around. If you arent doing anything wrong, then they wont bother you. If they dont bother you then whats your concern? I agree that being armed is maybe overkill, but they have a permit to carry a weapon, and they are professionally trained, so an accidental fire is highly unlikely.

It really is just common sense here. Dont break the law and they wont interrupt your fun, period.


----------



## ThaDoctor (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow the states gets more retarded every year. You never see police at resorts up here unless they are called to the resort for a reason or in the village at last call.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> I can use big words too. You arent impressing anyone. I would rather have the police there than need them and they arent around. If you arent doing anything wrong, then they wont bother you. If they dont bother you then whats your concern? I agree that being armed is maybe overkill, but they have a permit to carry a weapon, and they are professionally trained, so an accidental fire is highly unlikely.
> 
> It really is just common sense here. Dont break the law and they wont interrupt your fun, period.


 situations where cops are needed don;t arise that often on the slopes. ski patrol already do a fine job. like snowolf mentioned people act weird around cops and i would feel uncomfortable with them around. cops give you an restrictive feeling even though you aren;t doing anything illegal. they would just be party poopers. i say they don;t belong on the mountain.


----------



## ThaDoctor (Nov 9, 2010)

Speed limits and Police check points on runs on the mountain, Coming to a Colorado Resort near you in 2011


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

Deviant said:


> Why the hell would it be awkward just getting on the lift with one? That's one of the dumbest thing I've read on these forums to date. "Oh god I'm sitting down next to a cop, I'm doomed". Unless you're currently holding a joint or reek like alcohol you have nothing to worry about, for all you know some of the strangers on the lift dressed in plain clothes may have been off duty cops.


I would love to get on the lift next to one...so then I could start thinking out loud or talk to my buddy about how much I hate cops 



Extremo said:


> Next they'll be plowing around on snowbikes....fuck the police


:thumbsup:


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

go up and talk to the cops, i can bet theyre really chill, and after you talk to them and just say whats up, youll no longer be paranoid.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

PanHandler said:


> go up and talk to the cops, i can bet theyre really chill, and after you talk to them and just say whats up, youll no longer be paranoid.


i would never break one of the 10 crack commandments! haha

btw I like your avatar...deadmau5 is my shit!


----------



## OneManSteezKr3w (Oct 8, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Next they'll be plowing around on snowbikes....fuck the police


i could just picture that, people being chased by cops on the slopes, soon your gonna see that on worlds wildest police video


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Donutz said:


> While it would certainly be a bummer if they confiscated your stash, it sounds like most of the things they're looking for are not 'victimless'. I'm not gonna point any fingers, but generally the people who complain the most about police presence are the ones who stand to benefit the most from lack of it. *Assuming the cops aren't being dicks*, of course.



In my experience *they ALWAYS are*. it's part of the job I guess... Good to know! Avoid cops always when possible. In doubt...bomb.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's the good and bad of it since I actually live 2 blocks from the base of peak 8 in Breck. The cops in town from every run in I've had with them whether it was late at night and I was DDing and they thought I was drunk or it was calling on a shoplifter or animal abuser in town they're pretty chill. Even the county mounties for Summit are pretty much good guys that all live around here and are just making sure people are staying in line. That's where I want them doing things like checking to see if people are driving drunk, answering calls for domestic disturbances, or speeders/wreckless drivers. 

Now here's the bullshit. Breckenridge resorts bottom 500 yards are town property so the cops have jurisdiction pretty much to the top of the park and most beginner areas on peaks 7, 8, and 9. You will see armed cops up there and 2 years ago the cops came in the park and went off on us because we were screaming at stupid fucks that shouldn't have been in there. The park generally polices itself no problems at all, but when they were there a few people got their passes pulled for spraying dumb fucks that shouldn't have been standing on a 40 foot jumps knuckle. Now the other issue is Breck was sending cops up on the slopes while on duty, what's to prevent them from blowing a knee out on the job skiing? Now do my tax dollars have to pay for that officers disability?

Ski patrol generally doesn't have an attitude where they power trip unless it's Craig Simson the head of Ski Patrol at Keystone that guy is an arrogant prick that should be fired. But the Safety Watch or "Yellow Jackets" do. I had a good run in with one the other day that was borderline obscene, had a cop been there it wouldn't have ended the way it did for me and I can say that from just previous run ins with those fucks. 

Now here's something to think about Vail Resorts is charging over 100 bucks a day for a lift ticket, letting cops on, and for some conspiracy theorists their Epic Mix is big brother watching you. Frankly VR is a bunch of cheap fucks that won't hire someone to wander around with a security back patch but will take town cops up there.


----------



## razzle (Dec 8, 2010)

Cops put up with shit every day at work. They are expected to put themselves in jeopardy if necessary, they have to deal with dickheads that belt their wives, or drunk idiots and then when they get a day to fuck around on a mountain and have a bit of fun with very little chance of any real trouble then you lot start whinging about it.

Next time you see a cop on a ski mountain go over and say "Have a good day mate. You've probably earned it." Poor bastard will be dealing with domestics again the next day.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

razzle said:


> Cops put up with shit every day at work. They are expected to put themselves in jeopardy if necessary, they have to deal with dickheads that belt their wives, or drunk idiots and then when they get a day to fuck around on a mountain and have a bit of fun with very little chance of any real trouble then you lot start whinging about it.
> 
> Next time you see a cop on a ski mountain go over and say "Have a good day mate. You've probably earned it." Poor bastard will be dealing with domestics again the next day.


more like go up to him and say..."how many people's lives do you think you have fucked up for victimless possession charges?"


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

razzle said:


> Next time you see a cop on a ski mountain go over and say "Have a good day mate. You've probably earned it." Poor bastard will be dealing with domestics again the next day.



YouTube - Don't Talk to Cops, Part 1

Don't talk to cops.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

razzle said:


> Cops put up with shit every day at work. They are expected to put themselves in jeopardy if necessary, they have to deal with dickheads that belt their wives, or drunk idiots and then when they get a day to fuck around on a mountain and have a bit of fun with very little chance of any real trouble then you lot start whinging about it.
> 
> Next time you see a cop on a ski mountain go over and say "Have a good day mate. You've probably earned it." Poor bastard will be dealing with domestics again the next day.


they're not forced to do what they do. since you said "mate" in your post i'm guessing you're from europe. US cops aren't the same with the cops out there.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> YouTube - Don't Talk to Cops, Part 1
> 
> Don't talk to cops.


:thumbsup:


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

swilber08 said:


> more like go up to him and say..."how many people's lives do you think you have fucked up for victimless possession charges?"


more like stop smoking weed (which is illegal anyway) and you wont have anything in your possession to get charged with.

OMG stupid fucking cop gave me a ticket for possession, it was just a little bit if weed!" LOL thats so ignorant to even say.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You know PanHandler your pretty damn ignorant yourself.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You know PanHandler your pretty damn ignorant yourself.


i actually have to agree with you. haha


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

PanHandler said:


> more like stop smoking weed (which is illegal anyway) and you wont have anything in your possession to get charged with.
> 
> OMG stupid fucking cop gave me a ticket for possession, it was just a little bit if weed!" LOL thats so ignorant to even say.





BurtonAvenger said:


> You know PanHandler your pretty damn ignorant yourself.


id say so myself...the point is he's fucked up people's lives for something that shouldn't be a crime...sorry if some of us make informed decisions for ourselves and don't rely on the government to tell us what is right and wrong


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You would be hard pressed to think of any other resort or event where thousands of people congregate that DOESN'T have a visible police presence.

Maybe Disney World... but as some of my friends can attest to, they certain do have security and a mickey jail (think Grad night). Putting them in uniform is a passive deterrent.


----------



## calculatedrisk (Dec 16, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> more like stop smoking weed (which is illegal anyway) and you wont have anything in your possession to get charged with.
> 
> OMG stupid fucking cop gave me a ticket for possession, it was just a little bit if weed!" LOL thats so ignorant to even say.


Anyone who has been incorrectly profiled by a douchebag cop would be uncomfortable about having them around the mountain. 

****-copo with ski poles up his ass will be shitting sticks if he smells weed while going up the chair. Just arrest everybody who looks like they smoke the shit.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> This....
> 
> I really tire of this "oh if you're not doing anything wrong, then why do you care?" mentality that has brainwashed many Americans. It has really gotten bad since 9-11 too. We have this nifty little thing called a Constitution and that handy little document protects us from this intrusive police state surveillance society that we seem to be so willing to accept.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: bravo sir...nice to know some people still have a working brain out there




calculatedrisk said:


> Anyone who has been incorrectly profiled by a douchebag cop would be uncomfortable about having them around the mountain.
> 
> ****-copo with ski poles up his ass will be shitting sticks if he smells weed while going up the chair. Just arrest everybody who looks like they smoke the shit.


exactly


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Just curious. How is that an erosion of privacy? What privacy is being eroded?(sp?)

I dont see why cops should be there, doesnt make much sense to me.

And b.a's point about who pays for them getting hurt is a good one aswell.

But I'm gonna stick with my original thought of, you dont like it dont go there.

And as far as a can tell they arent doing anymore than your average ski patrol. Besides giving you tickets for illegal activity or arresting you.


----------

